# New owner of 25 year old HYMER B544 and scratching head!



## brainiac (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi.  I have recently bought a 1990 B544 and it looks fantastic.  I haven't really got to grips with it yet but a few things confuse me, and any tips would be appreciated.

1.  Should the 2 pin electric sockets in the rear supply 240v inverted from the leisure battery, or do they only work from external 240v hook-up?

2. The water pump kicks in with kitchen sink tap andthe  toilet flush only, but very poor water pressure

3.   The shower head /tap does not trigger the pump, but I do hear a click, presumably from the electrical switch. (water tank cleaned out and filled.)

4.  Boiler not working, light goes red after a few seconds, no indication of gas coming on.

5.  No gas supply to heater, control knob turns freely, no clicks, no spark.  (ext.vent is free, heater battery replaced) Cooking rings work so gas supply is fine.

So, without heating and proper water supply including hot shower option, holiday trips will be limited, especially here in the chilly north of scotland!


----------



## lambo103 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Hymer 584 1993*

Hi

We have 584 and I have carried quite a few repairs over the last 11 months since getting our van, the issue with the water was resolved for me by changing the pump with a Reich Twin Submersible pump and converting to a pressurised system not relying on the micro switches this improved both the flow to all the outlets.
The gas hot water may be isolated by a gas valve located in a cupboard mine was near to the fridge.
The 2 pin sockets are 230v from the mains hook up, you can get converter plates to UK style outlets.


----------



## Skar (Jul 4, 2015)

As others have said I would go to a pressurised system, do not get too big a pump though because that will put your 25 year old water system under too much pressure (I know, been there!)

The boiler I would persevere with for a while, ours used to work one time in twenty but gradually improved with use and is now pretty much guaranteed to work every time.

The fire, are you holding the button down as you turn it to the extreme left or right (they vary).

If you use facebook I would suggest joining the Classic Hymers Group, there is a wealth of knowledge and information there.


----------



## walpeter (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a Hymer 544 1991, so much the same.

- It might sound silly, but with the boiler is there a cover on the exhaust on the outside because if there is it must be removed for it to fire up.

- The heater ignition may operate from batteries which are in a box at floor level behind the cover.

Good look with the faults!

P.S. While I am on here, my water and grey water gauges seemed to have gone on the blink. When I press the rocker switch, the needle for both moves up about 2/3 rds of the dial (not corresponding to any of graduations) although both tanks are empty?


----------



## walpeter (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks David. I have already started checking all the wiring and there are some dodgy spade connectors so will continue to replace.


----------

